
Show HN: Spreadsheet of 1,847 stolen online courses and how to fix it - ryanckulp
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12oxBlJ1xlVDCVhpI0VLrzZs7uFu_-uYHnoD-gGDF0Ew/edit?usp=sharing
======
anonlastname
Sorry chief but I don't believe in imaginary property

------
ryanckulp
hi everyone, i was stolen from last weekend by a scammer who bought my course,
listed it for sale on his "group buying" site, then filed a chargeback.

i put everything i know in this spreadsheet; tldr you can email the website
admins and they'll remove your course.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12oxBlJ1xlVDCVhpI0VLr...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12oxBlJ1xlVDCVhpI0VLrzZs7uFu_-
uYHnoD-gGDF0Ew/edit?usp=sharing)

